# des de fa molt de temps (que) jo volia escriure't



## gvergara

Hola a tothom:

Voldria saber si aquest _que _destacat sobra en aquesta oración. L'he posat perquè jo ho diria així en castellà, però, totes les persones que participem en aquest meravellós fòrum sabem que això no és una bona raó. 

_Gràcies per escriure'm, des de fa molt de temps *que *jo volia escriure't per explicar-te el que m'estava passant    _

Gràcies de nou,

Gonzalo


----------



## Circunflejo

Sense que tant en castellà com en català, però ja veurem que diuen els natius.


----------



## gvergara

No estic tan segur que en castellà no calgui emprar-la. Fa algunes setmanes vaig participar en un fil del fòrum Español, on jo mateix vaig dir que no calia fer-la servir, i van aparèixer vàries persones amigues de les fonts normatives, que "van mostrar" que l'ús és permès quan encapçala l'oració. Jo continuo pensat que aquest ús és superflu, però ja ens diran els nostres amics i amigues catalans/es.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> No estic tan segur que en castellà no calgui emprar-la. Fa algunes setmanes vaig participar en un fil on jo mateix vaig dir que no calia fer-la servir, i van aparèixer un munt de fonts que "permeten" el seu ús quan encapçala l'oració.


La clau és el _des _amb el que s'encapçala l'oració. Si el encapçalament fos amb el fa, sí que la faria servir en castellà.


----------



## gvergara

En castellà, jo no. Per a mi és simplement canviar de lloc un element de l'oració, fent-lo encapçalar l'oració per donar-li més ènfasi, a aquest element. I com que aquest _que _no apareix quan es mouen altres elements al principi de l'oració, no comprenc que estigui justificada l'aparició d'aquest _que _després de _des de_. Però pot ser que en català això sigui diferent.


----------



## RIU

_Gràcies per escriure'm, des de fa molt de temps *que *jo volia escriure't per explicar-te el que m'estava passant_ 

A veure, aquest des de... si el fem servir, entenc que és necessari el *que*. I el _jo _no està malament, ara, una altra cosa és que no s'acostumi a posar.

Ara, jo la frase la faria així: Gràcies per escriure'm, (ja) fa molt de temps que volia escriure't per...


----------



## Xiscomx

RIU said:


> Ara, jo la frase la faria així: Gràcies per escriure'm, (ja) fa molt de temps que volia escriure't per...



El què et vull dir ja t'ho he dit a l'altre fil en castellà, fa un no res.
T'estim molt, no ho dubtis.

EDITAT per col·locar com pertoca l'enllaç.


----------



## gvergara

És que és precisament això que tampoc no em convenç en català (no he pogut obrir el fil, però imagino quin és). És correcte l'ús de _fa _en l'oració que ens dona en  RIU? Segons el que he après al llarg del meu procés d'aprenentatge de la llengua catalana, fa, com la seva paraula castellana corresponent, s'hauria d'emprar quan l'acció ja hagi acabat. _L'última vegada que et vaig escriure va ser *fa *molt de temps, quan encara eres solter, i és per això que volia escriure't *des de* la notícia del naiximent de la teva filla_. (pot ser que no sigui el millor exemple, però espero que l'idea s'entengui).

G.


----------



## Xiscomx

Millor que t'ho aclari en @RIU que com ja he dit avui està d'una clarividència digna d'enveja.


----------



## Circunflejo

RIU said:


> A veure, aquest des de... si el fem servir, entenc que és necessari el *que*.


Vols dir? Jo crec que és el _des de_ el que fa que no sigui necessari, però potser estigui barrejant castellà amb català.


----------



## Dymn

A mi no m'agrada gens ni amb el _que _ni sense, i diria: _fa molt de temps que volia escriure't_, com el @RIU . Però no estic segur d'on ve aquesta sensació, crec que hi pot tenir a veure que en aquest cas el desig s'ha interromput perquè finalment li has pogut escriure, llavors el període no inclou el moment actual. De fet normalment aquesta estructura s'empra amb el present.

Si l'haguessis d'utilitzar però (en un altre context més manejable), jo crec que tant fer servir el _que _com no és possible, però canvia l'entonació i segurament la importància que dones a la informació temporal. A mi "_des de fa dos anys, que no t'escric_", em sona que la part important és el temps que fa i no l'acció, i hi posaria una coma. "_Des de fa dos anys no t'escric_" em sona coix, crec que la frase que segueix ha de ser mínimament llarga. En qualsevol cas preferiria qualsevol d'aquestes dues:

_Fa dos anys que no t'escric = No t'escric des de fa dos anys_


----------



## RIU

Xiscomx said:


> Millor que t'ho aclari en @RIU que com ja he dit avui està d'una clarividència digna d'enveja.


Ha, ha, m'agrada com te'n cardes per un dia que si no l'encerto, es que l'endevino...

Va anant al tema i arriscant-me a perdre aquesta sobtada fama de clarivident d'estar per casa, i filant prim, que no sé ben bé si es el cas...

a)  _Gràcies per escriure'm, des de fa molt de temps jo volia escriure't per explicar-te el que m'estava passant.
_
Al meu entendre, m'estàs dient que vas tenir la idea d'escriure'm i que mira, pentinant el gat, se't va oblidar. És a dir: vas tenir la idea de fer-ho, però no la determinació. I si li treus el *jo*, encara s'accentua més aquesta idea.

b) _Gràcies per escriure'm, des de fa molt de temps que jo volia escriure't per explicar-te el que m'estava passant. _

Aquí jo entenc que m'estàs dient que si no m'has escrit es perquè ha estat impossible, es a dir: noi, m'ha estat del tot impossible per les pròpies circumstàncies del que estic vivint.

c)  Gràcies per escriure'm, (ja) fa molt de temps que volia escriure't per explicar-te el que m'estava passant.

En aquesta que vaig proposar vindria a ser un entremig de les dues, que és el que interpreto que vols dir. Sí, hi ha la idea d'escriure't, la determinació de fer-ho..., i una fluixera, nen, que mata, per això no t'he escrit.


----------

